# Dubai Marathon



## Mohammad Almarri (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys .. 

two photos from the Dubai Marathon-Friday 22th

Hope you like them

















Sony a200
Sony DT 55-200



Thanks all


----------



## Formatted (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the colours! Sounds odd but I really do.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 23, 2010)

Same here...looks to be the warm glow of the early morning sun.

How far along the route were these taken? The runners are spread out, so it's not at the beginning, and several of them look to be in the 'not moving terribly fast' stage of this long race. I see some people cheering, so was it at the finish? Also, how hot would it get during the 4 hours or so that an average runner would take to run this? I mean, c'mon, it's Dubai!


----------

